# Chat Room



## 14139

I was just wondering with all of these posts to find support groups in your area has anyone gone into the chat room? I logged on sunday night and no one was in there. I am thinking that since so many of us live in areas where there are no IBS support groups that we could start using the chat room as our support group. If anyone is interested please respond.


----------



## 21973

hi there. im joy. im definitely interested in speaking with some ibsers out there. let me know whats up. bye


----------



## 14139

Joy,Since I posted this there was one scheduled chat about a month ago. It was ok. There was alot of us and different discussions. I believe that the Moderator team is working on doing it again in the future. Possibly with a scheduled topic. I haven't gone back on since that night so it is possible they are still meeting. Check the posted scheduled times to see if its going on. If not Marilyn4cookies will read this and let you know.


----------



## KansasSunshine

Several years ago, I was an active chatter. We had a group that just met to chat about IBS and other life events. I was known as Sunny if any of you are here that chatted at that time. I would love to get involved again.


----------



## Savannah88

I'd love to see the chat room up and running again, its very lonely


----------



## gc5502171

21973 said:


> hi there. im joy. im definitely interested in speaking with some ibsers out there. let me know whats up. bye


I have had ibs for over forty years. I now experience pain under my right ribcage and shoulder. I was curious if anyone has also experienced this. God bless


----------

